# K2i time: GMT?



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm interested in what time folks outside the US see on their K2i. I've recently noticed that the time on mine is GMT and not where it's supposed to be at GMT+2. I've left WN on for a day and reset the device, but it remains at GMT.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in the UK and we've recently gone forward from GMT to BST (British Summer Time which is GMT+1). My Kindle is showing the correct time, as it was before the change. I presumed it goes by where your registered address is in your Kindle account, but thinking about it, it probably goes by where you are when you connect to Whispernet. If yours is wrong you could try restarting it with WN on and then doing a manual 'sync and check for items'. If that doesn't work speak to Amazon CS.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm in the UK and we've recently gone forward from GMT to BST (British Summer Time which is GMT+1). My Kindle is showing the correct time, as it was before the change. I presumed it goes by where your registered address is in your Kindle account, but thinking about it, it probably goes by where you are when you connect to Whispernet. If yours is wrong you could try restarting it with WN on and then doing a manual 'sync and check for items'. If that doesn't work speak to Amazon CS.


Thanks. Looks like a chat to CS is on the cards


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> I'm interested in what time folks outside the US see on their K2i. I've recently noticed that the time on mine is GMT and not where it's supposed to be at GMT+2. I've left WN on for a day and reset the device, but it remains at GMT.


Back when the K2i was first introduced there were many posters over at the amazon forums that had problems setting their clocks. The time is set via the wireless, so if you have turned it on and synced, and it still shows the incorrect time, yes, contact kindle CS. Good luck.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a follow up, I contacted Amazon CS via email, and this is the response I got:



> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry as your kindle shows the time as GMT instead of GMT+2.
> 
> ...


Typical canned response


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Bigal-sa said:


> Just a follow up, I contacted Amazon CS via email, and this is the response I got:
> 
> Typical canned response


I would definitely call them and speak to someone in person. Make sure you call the _Kindle_ CS and not just the general Amazon one. According to people here on KB it makes a big difference as to the response you get.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Bigal-sa.

To get the correct time on your Kindle in South Africa, from the Home Page, click Menu, then select Settings.  While on the settings page, press 311.  If your Whispernet is off, it will ask to turn it on.  You will then see a message about switching wireless providers.  Select "ok" and then it will scan for a list of providers.  You have to select a South African provider to get the correct time.  I chose MTN and my time is spot on.  Vodacom will also work.

Also, welcome to Kindleboards, how'd I miss you?


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

Prazzie said:


> Hi Bigal-sa.
> 
> To get the correct time on your Kindle in South Africa, from the Home Page, click Menu, then select Settings. While on the settings page, press 311. If your Whispernet is off, it will ask to turn it on. You will then see a message about switching wireless providers. Select "ok" and then it will scan for a list of providers. You have to select a South African provider to get the correct time. I chose MTN and my time is spot on. Vodacom will also work.
> 
> Also, welcome to Kindleboards, how'd I miss you?


Thanks Prazzie! It was connected to something called 655,07,0(2g). I set it to Vodacom (3g) and will see what happens. At the mo it's still on GMT. It's getting a full 5 bars on the network indicator though, where it was two before.

[update]
I changed it to MTN, and immediately, the time changed to GMT+2. MTN only has four bars though, but that's better than the two I had before (which appears to be Cell-C). I'll fiddle with this a bit more and let you know.

In the mean time, thanks to everyone who commented


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Bigal-sa said:


> I set it to Vodacom (3g) and will see what happens. At the mo it's still on GMT.


That's a bit weird. It should work the same as with MTN - as soon as the connection is established, the time should be correct. I just reconnected to Vodacom 3G and my time is still accurate. Aah, who knows with electronic beasts.  Now that you know which bits to fiddle with, you can switch providers until you get a strong signal coupled with the correct time.


----------

